# Furniture Purchase



## amarillo (Jun 7, 2010)

My husband and I will be moving to Puerto Morelos (Quintana Roo) no later than first week of Sept., however we will be travelling various times prior to the move in search of furniture/appliances.
Does anyone have recommendations as of places where to purchase items as these... specialized stores and/or cheaper stores-good quality??
Any insight re Sky-Dish Network differences/service quality??

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't be much help on local purchases as I live in the state of Guanajuato. When we furnished our place the major decision was local appliances, ie Mabe, or US brands. We opted for Whirlpool stove, refrigerator, washer, dryer(gas) for a number of reasons relating to size and how we wanted to use. With stove for instance, oven is not heavily used in Mexico but we are a big user. We had to get shipped about an hour. Decision was Costco or local appliance store, Viana. We used the latter as had a number of delivery options, bigger selection.
Decision on satellite TV is a little in flux here as Dish just went to a new satellite and dropped users/channels based on dish size. Even with new 8' dishes, service not the same. Dish had been the preferred US expat choice as could opt for NYC or LA and get a full range. Sky is more international. Biggest complaints I hear are sports and cable news.
3rd option is Canadian satellite but again US sports coverage, I.E. ESPN an issue.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I also bought all my appliances locally (La Paz, BCS). I ended up with Bosch stove, fridge, and washer/dryer and am very happy with them. Best prices for the items I wanted were in small appliance stores, but you really, really have to shop around. My fridge cost 7,998 pesos on sale, for example, but I saw the identical model in other stores for !0,998 and even 14,998.

Furniture was more difficult. In our area, it's pricey and selection is limited, especially for upholstered chairs and sofas, which I ended up buying secondhand.

You might have a look at GringoFurniture:
Welcome to ****** Furniture - Mexico Furniture for your Mexican Dream Home
I haven't ordered anything from them, but a friend did and was happy with what she got.


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

We live in the state of Q. Roo and had very similar questions. Folks have suggested we try Cancun and go go Home Depot. If you go to the contractor's desk and tell them you are remodeling and need to purchase lots of appliances and want to get the contractor's discount (people tell us this is easy to do), the discount should amount to about 20% discount. You pick up the tags for your purchases and bring them to the contractor's service desk.

We live sounth of Playa del Carmen and see lots of furniture stores (rustic style as well as very modern) on the sides of the Federal Highway. Don't know how well they are priced but it never hurts to ask what kind of a discount they would give you for a cash purchase or for a goodly-sized quantity purchase. YOu may want to make a trip to Cancun and do some exploring, It is the biggest fish in SE Mexico and your options (as well as ours) should be greatly increased. 

Happy shopping and welcome to the neighborhood! It's all about the Caribbean, isnt it?


----------

